# Caretaker, Testing the waters.



## mixtapesyndicat (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone in florida, alabama, georgia looking for a caretaker for any size property. Living arrangements are negotiable. This is my first dip into these waters so i want to see what kind of serious responses i actually get.


----------



## getoutoftown (Mar 8, 2007)

have you tried www.caretaker.org for caretaking jobs in florida, alabama, georgia?


----------

